# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Jucar >  Via verde de Tous a Cullera

## Xuquer

* Una vía verde en el Júcar potenciará la oferta turística desde Tous hasta Cullera* 



  Infraestructuras proyecta la primera fase entre Sumacàrcer, Càrcer, Cotes y Antella 

15.02.09 -DESA BATALLER ALZIRA






El río Júcar a su paso por el término de Sumacàrcer.  



El azud de Carcaixent será uno de los atractivos de la nueva vía verde del Júcar.  








 La historia de la comarca siempre ha ido ligada al río Júcar. Son muchos los municipios que se levantan cada mañana admirando la belleza de su río. Ahora, también la podrán disfrutar. La Conselleria de Infraestructuras está proyectando una nueva vía verde en el entorno del Júcar desde el pantano de Tous hasta la desembocadura, en Cullera. El objetivo de este ambicioso proyecto: dinamizar la oferta turística de la comarca de la Ribera.

El primer paso para llevar a cabo este plan ya se ha dado. El director general de Transportes y Logística, Vicente Dómine, y la directora general de Territorio y Paisaje, Arancha Muñoz, se han reunido con los alcaldes de Sumacàrcer, Càrcer, Antella y Cotes para exponerles la idea y empezar a trabajar, así, con la primera fase del proyecto.

La vía verde que se pretende construir es una vía que permitirá recorrer toda la comarca de la Ribera y el cauce del río con encanto para el paseo, haciéndolos accesibles al ciudadano.

Además, tal y como señaló el director de Transportes y Logística, esta nueva vía "permitirá potenciar la movilidad sostenible entre los municipios de la comarca" y se convertirá en un importante "itinerario público para la práctica de actividades recreativo-deportivas".

El desarrollo de esta vía permitirá crear una ruta no motorizada que contribuirá a conectar los municipios de la zona, así como los espacios naturales y paisajísticos por donde discurre.

El itinerario previsto en esta primera fase permitirá recorrer el tramo del río Júcar y cuatro municipios de la Ribera: Sumacàrcer, Càrcer, Antella y Cotes, de modo que, favorecerá la comunicación entre ellos a través de la comunicación ciclista y peatonal.

En este sentido, Dómine destacó que en el caso de Antella y Cotes son dos municipios que no están actualmente comunicados y que, a través de esta vía, se conectarán con tan sólo 2.000 metros. 

Y es que, como adelantaron los propios alcaldes, una pasarela de madera unirá las dos localidades y permitirá a muchos alumnos "ir en bicicleta hasta el instituto", comentaron.

Además, este primer tramo de la que será la vía verde del río Júcar, permitirá recorrer tres azudes.

Así, el azud de Escalona, el azud de Carcaixent y el de Antella, estarán incluidos en la ruta del Júcar de modo que, además de resaltar el interés turístico de la zona, se fomentará el conocimiento del ciclo del agua.


*Satisfacción entre los alcaldes* 
Este nuevo proyecto ha caído como agua de mayo entre los alcaldes de las localidades afectadas por esta primera fase. Así, la alcaldesa de Sumacàrcer, Chelo Pons, reconoció que con este proyecto "se fomentará el turismo rural de la zona".

"Es una propuesta muy bonita y con ella daremos a conocer no sólo nuestro municipio, sino todos los de la ribera del Júcar".

La intención del Ayuntamiento, comentó la alcaldesa, "es recuperar zonas importantes de Sumacàrcer, como las ruinas del castillo, para potenciar nuestro atractivo turístico". Lo que sí es cierto, añadió, "es que con esta vía verde dinamizar el turismo será más fácil".

En el mismo sentido se expresó la alcaldesa de Càrcer, Marta Hernandis, quien aseguró que este proyecto "revalorizará el paisaje rural de la zona". Estos municipios, explicó Hernandis, "no tienen suficiente peso para atraer al turismo, pero con esta vía verde, que tiene como eje central nuestro río Júcar, atraer a los visitantes será más fácil".

laribera@lasprovincias.es

----------


## XUQVIU

...y para cuando estará lista esta vía verde???...
...en fin, la buena intención es lo que cuenta, aunque esperemos que no se quede solo en esa buena intención y podamos disfrutarla...

----------


## Xuquer

> ...y para cuando estará lista esta vía verde???...
> ...en fin, la buena intención es lo que cuenta, aunque esperemos que no se quede solo en esa buena intención y podamos disfrutarla...



Me parece que escuché en TV, que para el 2010 podría estar utilizable  :Smile:

----------


## WebAntellense.tk

Tinc ganes de qe es faça, es podrà disfrutar de tota la fauna del nostre Xuquer.  :Cool:

----------

